# HOw much to tip our doormen for Christmas



## AussieIrish (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi there and Merry Christmas to you.
This is our first Christmas in Mexico City. We know it is custom to tip the doormen in our apartment building. Could any one give me advice as to what is an appropriate tip. I do not want to give too little.
Seasons Greetings to everyone


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Might depend on how long you have been there and how fancy the place is. I thought it a joke to have a doorman in Mexico but I guess not. Maybe in a hotel but apartments?

Vague guess is $200 pesos


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You could ask the other tenants, then pro-rate according to the length of your stay.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

It would be based upon the number of apartments in the building. 
Does this person also perform small handyman duties or only open the gate to the parking garage and the front of the building ?

Someone once told me that its a percentage of their income and the Mexican government is suposed to have an online site that lists this information. 

When we lived in a secure gated condo complex in GDL we were told that our share was $50.00 US for a place with around 40 units on 3 floors. The larger units had to put more into the pot. The funds ( over $2000 that I know of based on my share ) were divided between the handyman/car washer and grocery bag carrier (one person) and the gate/car entry crew (three guys). I think the handyman got the largest share.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Article 87 of the Federal Labour Law provides that the minimum bonus will be the equivalent of 15 days of basic salary to be covered by 20 December each year. This is for workers who spend the full year in the company. Commonly known as aguinaldo.

So the basic question should be directed to whoever hired the doorman. You may choose to add something once you have that information. As mentioned by salto-jorge, such matters are usually handled by the HOA/property manager in a condominium.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think you have hit the key point. Whom has hired the worker or workers and therefore responsible for the acquinado. If the association it should either be collected in the monthly association payment or separately allocated.
In most cases, I would expect to give some amount directly in addition to what they would get as a formal payment.


----------



## MexicoShowroom (Jan 3, 2011)

*Tipping the doorman*



AussieIrish said:


> Hi there and Merry Christmas to you.
> This is our first Christmas in Mexico City. We know it is custom to tip the doormen in our apartment building. Could any one give me advice as to what is an appropriate tip. I do not want to give too little.
> Seasons Greetings to everyone


Usually a bottle of tequila (azul or tradicional are good choices) is enough  and it is always well recieved.


----------

